# Board Changes - March 2019



## loopytheone (Feb 16, 2019)

In an attempt to get more people chatting and interacting on the boards, we have decided to do a bit of shuffling/combining of boards starting March 2019. 

The FA/FFA board will be combined with the BHM and BBW boards. The result will be two boards: "BBW/FA" and the "BHM/FFA" board that already exists. Hopefully this will encourage more interaction between BBW and their admirers. 

All the boards here at Dims are LGBT inclusive; anybody who loves BBW is welcome in the BBW/FA board and visa versa for the BHM board, regardless of gender.


----------

